# Broken Bubble Glass - Kylin Mini V2



## warrenh4 (6/1/21)

Hi All,

Just got a kylin mini V2 and have already broken the bubble glass. Would anyone perhaps know where I could purchase a replacement?

Much appreciated.


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/21)

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/vandy-vape-kylin-m-replacement-glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/1/21)

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vandyvape-kylin-mini-v2-rta-replacement-glass/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


> https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/vandy-vape-kylin-m-replacement-glass


 
Brian and his team always manage to have a spare glass for everything lying around... love how they just know who is gonna break what....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## warrenh4 (7/1/21)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Will check out the links


----------

